# Poudriere - Copy package list and options from existing system



## tuaris (Dec 30, 2014)

I am following the instructions on https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/pkg_repos and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-poudriere.html to create a pkg repository with ports-mgmt/poudriere so that I am better able to manage updates on my FreeBSD systems.

The instructions mention that I can create a list of packages I want and the ability to set options and dependencies for the specified ports.  I was wondering if there is a way to 'import' those items from an existing system?

For example, I already have a web server that has Apache, PHP, and a set of PHP modules built with specific options via `make config`.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

You'll find the set options of poudriere in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<jail-name>-options. It's basically the same directory as /var/db/ports/ on a 'regular' system. The list of packages you want to build is just a text file. It can be copied anywhere you like but it will have no use outside of poudriere.  Although you could use that list to "feed" pkg-install(8).


----------

